# Cataclysmic



## Cataclysmic (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys. So I just randomly searched for a writing forum just a few minutes ago because I was interested in expanding my growth as a writer and being able to get some critiques on some of my work. I'm hoping to become a relatively active member on this site, I love reading just about anyone's writing so I think I can contribute.

Here are just a few things about me:

I will be 17 in 3 days (July 25th). Even though I'm in High school I've been taking college classes at a local community college since I was 15. I finally decided my Major would be English a few months ago and have been writing quite a bit since.

I'm already out of my parents house (due to some family troubles) and currently living with some friends of mine from church. Which being away from my parents (even though I love them) I think has been good for me in many ways.

I enjoy reading obviously, bike riding which I do for about an hour or more everyday, and spending time with my closer friends. 

I'm currently single only due to the annoying fact that the girl I like is considered too young by her parents for dating yet. 

I like to write just about anything, Essays/Poems/Short stories, and I hope one day to write a few books and maybe some screen plays as well.

heh, sorry if this seems like a long introduction, it has been a boring night and I don't have much else to do.


----------



## JHB (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome! Good luck with your family issues...

I look forward to reading your work!


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 22, 2008)

Not at all boring to read, Cataclysmic.  Welcome!


----------



## Cataclysmic (Jul 22, 2008)

Heh, don't worry about my family issues, they are being resolved quite well actually  Like I somewhat mentioned, I'm probably just rambling.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi there Cataclysmic and greetings from a Kiwi


----------



## ohdear (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi there cataclysmic

You sound like you have it pretty much together.
that is a fine place to be at 17.

So, are you going to wait until you are ALLOWED to date the girl you like?
Only, I found it interesting that you stated you were single for THAT reason and didnt seem to be looking elsewhere. (which is kind of sweet)

Good luck with your writing. I hope your time here brings you fruit.


----------



## Sam (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, cataclysmic.


----------



## Cataclysmic (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah, I'm just waiting for her to be old enough to date, she's already said she'll go out with me. And we've known each other through church for our entire lives.

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## Industrial (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome yo


----------



## Cataclysmic (Jul 23, 2008)

she's turning 15 this year (so there's a two year age difference between us), her parents don't want her dating until she is 16. The truly weird thing about it though is that I'm really good friends with her dad.


----------



## zoya_brar (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome, hope you find this place useful!


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice to meet you Cataclysmic. Sounds like your devoted to writing, so I look foreward to your posts.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 25, 2008)

this advice could be taken two ways tristiano.
meaning oppisite things.
interesting how the english language can sometimes be ambiguous.


----------

